# Your Happy Place ?!



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I still remember two sessions ago where we were all learning different CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapies). One of them was finding your happy place whenever you felt sad or lonely, everyone having either depression of social anxiety problems were all skeptical on this, it was kind of funny ~
Sit back, relax, breath in and out. Focus on your happy place indoors or out. The smells, touches, tastes, sounds, sights. This was incredibly relaxing for me and by the time I opened my eyes, I was so mellowed out that I didn't want to go home !! >xD It works with a lot of people, someone reading out the instructions in a calm voice, or even individually it works.

So what's your happy place ?

Mine is at a pier. I'm in an abandoned warehouse still piled with boxes and things, so old that parts of the walls and roof are missing !! It's fall so stray leaves are all over the place. I feel the wind, I have a few stray dogs with me, we're hanging out happily. I smell the ocean and a patisserie is near by so pastries are baking ~ I taste vanilla cupcakes because I am eating some >D I watch the moon slowly rise from the holes on the ceiling, the few over head lamps illuminate just enough light to where I lay on a pile of comforters. I feel the fluffiness of the pups around me and in the background there is the faintest sound of music playing from a record player.

THAT is my happy place.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I like that. 

Mine is Manuel Antonio beach, Costa Rica, beneath the tropical trees and the sound of the ocean. Actually, any beach in C.R., but that one has good memories. And the 'discos' with the loud music at night and the Latin dancing. That is my Happy Place .


----------

